# Renting Points



## RuralEngineer (Sep 17, 2014)

I just noticed that for a weekend request the price is $0.25 per point but during the week within my 14 days it returns to $0.09 per point.  I have not seen that before.  Don't know if it is a change or I just did not try to rent a weekend before.:annoyed:

Stephen


----------



## kalima (Sep 18, 2014)

*i thought*



RuralEngineer said:


> I just noticed that for a weekend request the price is $0.25 per point but during the week within my 14 days it returns to $0.09 per point.  I have not seen that before.  Don't know if it is a change or I just did not try to rent a weekend before.:annoyed:
> 
> Stephen



I thought it was normal for mid week to be a lot less than weekends


----------



## fluke (Sep 19, 2014)

RuralEngineer said:


> I just noticed that for a weekend request the price is $0.25 per point but during the week within my 14 days it returns to $0.09 per point.  I have not seen that before.  Don't know if it is a change or I just did not try to rent a weekend before.:annoyed:
> 
> Stephen



That is peculiar.  Obviously the total amount of points are more so the price per point should be flat.  I would try to call.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Sep 19, 2014)

*renting*

now it is back to normal.  weird.


----------

